# quelque chose (de) + adjectif - genre / accord / "de"



## Thomas1

Pourquoi on dit :
_quelque chose de différent _
et pas
_quelque chose différente_ ?

Contexte :
Je pose une question :
Est-ce que ça serait X, Y ou quelque chose différente de différent ?

Merci,
Tom


----------



## DearPrudence

*"quelque chose différente" 
"quelque chose de différent"*, syntaxiquement, c'est bon mais je ne sais pas si c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux ici.

Mais dans ton exemple, on pourrait dire *:
"ou quelque chose d'autre"
"ou (bien) c'est (complètement) autre chose"*

Attendons d'autres suggestions


----------



## muycuriosa

J'aurais aussi proposé "quelque chose d'autre", mais votre deuxième solution, DearPrudence, me plaît encore mieux!

Et pour vous faciliter la compréhension de la structure, Tom:
on pourrait dire: 'une chose différente', comme 'des conditions différentes' parce qu'ici, 'différent' est un adjectif qui s'accorde;

par contre, après 'quelque chose' ou 'quelqu'un', on ajoute toujours un 'de', et après, on met la forme masculine de l'adjectif, par exemple 'quelque chose de drôle, quelque chose de beau; quelqu'un d'intéressant, quelqu'un de bien' ('bien' est aussi utilisé comme adjectif) etc.


----------



## Thomas1

C'est bizarre... mais c'est une information très utile. 

Correctez-moi si je me trompe mais on peut dire :
une chose différente
mais si je veux dire quelque chose je doit ajouter de + adjectif.

Est-ce que toutes les construction avec _quelque_ prennent de + adjectif ?
quelque part _plus confortable _ou _de plus comfortable_
quelque temps _loin _ou _de loin_ (je ne sais pas si ceux-ci sont possible je viens de les inventer).

Tom


----------



## DearPrudence

Hum, difficile à dire.
Je crois qu'on reformulerait plutôt :
*"Nous allons dans un endroit plus confortable"
"Un peu plus tard"*

Attendons d'autres avis car je ne vois pas vraiment là


----------



## muycuriosa

Thomas1 said:


> quelque part _plus confortable _ou _de plus comfortable_ - à mon avis ni l'un ni l'autre
> quelque temps _loin _ou _de loin_ - pas possible non plus



Salut de nouveau,

je pense que seuls 'quelque chose' et 'quelqu'un' sont suivis de 'de' + forme masculine de l'adjectif.

Pour le reste, DearPrudence vous l'a déjà dit: c'est 'un endroit plus confortable', peut-être aussi 'quelque part où c'est plus confortable / nous sommes plus à l'aise' (les francophones en jugeront);
et 'quelque temps loin' n'est pas possible non plus; en fait, je ne comprends pas ce que vous voulez dire;
peut-être ce que DearPrudence propose: 'un peu plus tard'?


----------



## Orientale

Il me semble que l'on pourrait dire par exemple :
« Ah très bien, il nous reste encore quelques places de libre ! »
« Et si on allait quelque part de plus tranquille ? »


----------



## geostan

Quelque chose, quelqu'un, rien et personne sont des pronoms indéfinis. S'ils sont suivis d'un adjectif, DE est intercalé. L'adjectif prend la forme masculine (neutre).

quelque chose d'intéressant
quelqu'un d'important
rien d'utile
personne de dangereux

Si on a besoin de "autre," on peut dire

quelque chose d'autre , mais on lui préférera "autre chose".
quelqu'un d'autre
rien d'autre (mais on trouve aussi rien autre, surtout dans la littérature)
personne d'autre

"Autre chose" peut être suivi de "de" + adjectif. Dans ce cas, c'est aussi un pronom indéfini: autre chose de plus agréable.

On évitera quelque part d'autre et nulle part d'autre, qui sont probablement calqués sur l'anglais. On dira: ailleurs et nulle part ailleurs. Notez qu'il s'agit d'adverbes et non de pronoms indéfinis.

Quant à quelques places de libres, l'emploi de DE n'a rien à voir avec "quelques." On pourrait très bien dire: trois places de libres.  Notez que l'adjectif doit s'accorder cette fois.

Il y a sans doute autre chose à dire, mais rien ne me vient à l'esprit pour le moment.

Cheers!


----------



## Thomas1

_Harry approuva d'un signe de tête, mais il avait un vague sentiment d'avoir oublié quelque chose d'important.
Harry Potter à l'École des Sorciers_; p.268.
Puis-je remplacer d'important dans cette phrase-ci par importante s'il vous plaît ?
Si oui y aurat-il une différence ?


Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## Jacques L. Dupin

non, il faut employer le masculin
les experts vont nous expliquer pourquoi

détail qui n'a rien à voir : un signe de tête


----------



## Punky Zoé

Thomas1 said:


> Puis-je remplacer d'important dans cette phrase-ci par importante s'il vous plaît ?


Oui, c'est possible, mais dans ce cas on dirait "... oublié une chose importante" (impossible de conserver quelque chose dans ce cas)


----------



## jierbe31

Je dirais oui mais avec une petite transformation... d'avoir oublié _une chose_ importante.


----------



## Thomas1

Merci bien pour toute votre aide. 

Alors est-ce que _d'important_ veut dire quelque chose différente que que  _important(e)_ (sémantiquement) ?

Tom


----------



## Maître Capello

Thomas1 said:


> Alors est-ce que _d'important_ veut dire quelque chose de différente que que _important(e)_ (sémantiquement) ?



En fait, pour qualifier _quelque chose_ on utilise toujours la préposition _de_ :

une belle chose → quelque chose *de* beau​une grande chose → quelque chose *de* grand​une chose importante → quelque chose *d'*important​​


----------



## Nanon

Thomas1 said:


> Alors est-ce que _d'important_ veut dire quelque chose de différent / d'autre qu'_important(e)_ (sémantiquement) ?



"Quelque chose d'important" est moins précis qu' "une chose importante". Harry ne sait _vraiment pas_ quelle est la "chose importante" qu'il a oubliée.

La raison de l'accord (important, et non importante) : dans cette locution, "chose" perd sa valeur de nom et l'acord avec le pronom indéfini se fait au masculin (à défaut d'un neutre en français...  )

A bientôt au Pré-au-Lard


----------



## anln83

Bonsoir,

Une élève m'a posé la bonne question aujourd'hui de savoir pourquoi on dit "quelque chose *d'*extraordinaire" : quelle est ici l'utilité du *d'* ? sa fonction ?

Merci d'avance de vos lumières, j'ai été incapable de répondre...

Bonne soirée,

Anne-Hélène


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut anln83,

J'allais répondre « parce que c'est comme ça, c'est une construction idiomatique ! »  mais d'autres ont mieux répondu avant moi...


----------



## Lusios

_posté sans avoir vu le message de Karine_

Bonsoir ou bonjour.

On dirait _une chose extraordinaire_, donc c'est _quelque chose_ qui exige le *de*: quelque chose de bien, de beau, de bon, etc.

Ce n'est pas vraiment une explication, car on voudrait surtout donner une explication grammaticale, mais existe-t-elle?

Edit: je remarque quand même que _la chose_ est féminine alors que _quelque chose_ est masculin: l'explication du *de* pourrait venir de là.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut anln83

J'ajoute cette page de la BDL, qui te sera peut-être utile, bien qu'on n'y aborde pas le « de ». On y lit notamment :


> Le nom _chose_ apparaît dans plusieurs locutions : _autre chose_, qui signifie « quelque chose *d’*autre »; _grand-chose,_ qui signifie « beaucoup » et qui est surtout employé dans des phrases négatives; _peu de chose_, qui signifie « une chose peu importante »; et _quelque chose_, qui signifie « une chose ». Dans toutes ces locutions, qui sont des *pronoms nominaux indéfinis*, _chose_ perd son statut de nom et, du même coup, son genre; ces locutions sont donc neutres et les mots qui s’y rapportent doivent être au masculin et au singulier.


 
Pour ce qui est du « de » - et je reconnais que c'est plutôt mince comme explication - j'ai trouvé ceci dans Antidote, sous « de » - sémantiquement faible :


> Sert à former des adverbes ou des adjectifs. De bon goût. Carrière d’avenir.
> _X (nom) de Y (adj.)_ : X *qui est* Y. J’ai deux amis *de* malades. Encore un *de* perdu! Il y en a deux *de* prêts. En voilà au moins deux *de* prêts.


Dans ces exemples, on pourrait écrire : _qui sont malades / qui est perdu / qui sont prêts. _

Donc : _quelque chose qui est extraordinaire / joli = quelque chose *d'*extraordinaire / *de* joli._

Est-ce qu'il y a des grammairiens en ligne?


----------



## Lusios

Il pourrait bien s'agir du* de *partitif:
_
Quelque chose de beau_ voudrait dire _quelque chose faisant partie de ce qui est beau_.


----------



## anln83

Merci beaucoup à vous pour vos réponses !

Bon week-end,

AnLN


----------



## itka

> Il pourrait bien s'agir du* de *partitif:_
> Quelque chose de beau_ voudrait dire _quelque chose faisant  partie de ce qui est beau_.


 Tiens, c'est une piste intéressante ! ...et convaincante aussi, intuitivement. Il faudrait voir s'il y a des grammairiens qui ont tenté une explication en ce sens...


----------



## Nicomon

Je trouve aussi cette piste intéressante.

Il faudrait mettre la main sur cette étude (voir l'exemple). 

Je ne l'ai pas trouvée en ligne, mais j'ai trouvé (cependant pas encore lu) ceci : Les constructions en "de" + adjectif: typologie et analyse


----------



## geostan

Lusios said:


> Il pourrait bien s'agir du* de *partitif:
> _
> Quelque chose de beau_ voudrait dire _quelque chose faisant partie de ce qui est beau_.



En effet, _partitif_ est le terme dont se servait le grammairien britannique J. E. Manson dans son œuvre classique _Grammar of Present-Day French_.

J'ai parcouru bon nombre de grammaires, y compris _Le Bon Usage_ de Grevisse. Celui-ci catégorise, mais n'offre aucune explication du phénomène.

Faute de mieux, je crois que l'explication de Lusios devrait satisfaire aux élèves.


----------



## Nicomon

Je souligne au passage qu'à la page 57 du titre que j'ai mis en lien plus haut, l'auteur aborde la structure « Pronom indéfini/interrogatif _de_ + adjectif ». 
Comme dans... _quelque chose d'intéressant_.  Il suffit d'entrer 57 dans la case de recherche.


----------



## Lusios

Ces études sur _de _sont impressionnantes, et l'on devra se résoudre à attendre qu'une unanimité se dessine parmi les grammairiens. J'ai l'impression qu'ils voudraient aller un peu plus loin que le seul _de_ partitif.

Il y a encore cette étrangeté du passage de_ la chose_ féminine au _quelque chose_ masculin.

Et comme ce n'était pas encore assez complexe, il peut y avoir une influence de l'ancien français _auques_, auquel _quelque chose_ s'est substitué vers 1300 (le Robert).


----------



## anln83

Vraiment, merci à tous pour vos réponses plus que complètes et vos recherches.

Elles me seront d'une grande aide pour éclairer cette fameuse question.

Bon week-end,

AnLN


----------



## KennyHun

Un exemple que je viens de rencontrer sur le Net...

"Oui d'accord, mais RSF c'est quand même *quelque chose porteur de belles valeurs*."
L'insertion d'un "de" entre quelque chose et porteur serait-elle de mise ici ? Les deux versions (avec ou sans de) sont-elles acceptables ?


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase est mal écrite.

_quelque chose porteur…_ 

Dans ce cas, il vaut mieux éviter de mettre un adjectif épithète et dire :

_quelque chose *qui est* porteur de belles valeurs_


----------

